# Favorite Tools. What's your top 15?????



## Erikfsn (Dec 6, 2009)

1. SCMS: Festool
2. Cordless tool kits: Makita
3. Circular saw: Makita
4. Recip saw: Makita
5. Levels: Stabila
6. Table saw: Felder 18 HP, but use a Bosch (sigh)
7. Vacuum: Festool
8. Stands for SCMS and table saw: Festool
9. Jigsaw Bosch
10. Tool boxes/containers: Can't remember, 
11. Work lights: LED
12. Tile saw: nasty things, don't want one, might have to use it.
13. Nail guns (cordless and air powered): I like Max, and for cordless, DeWalt!!
14. Job site compressor Makita
15. And your favorites that I forgot: work bench, Festool. Measuring, Starrett. Dovetail jigs, Akeda. Hand Planes, Lie Nielson. Pocket knives, Benchmade, Festool sanders and domino, Fein Supercut


----------



## kayn_os (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok so I am going a slightly different route. I am posting what I have for each. Most I am pretty happy with but some will be upgraded as my company grows.
1. SCMS: DeWalt 12"
2. Cordless tool kits: Dewalt and Rigid
3. Circular saw: Worm Drive SkilSaw Mag77
4. Recip saw: Milwaukee
5. Levels: Stanley, Johnson
6. Table saw: DeWalt 
7. Vacuum: Ridgid
8. Stands for SCMS and table saw: DeWalt beam for mitre and none yet for table
9. Jigsaw: Ridgid
10. Tool boxes/containers: Stanley 
11. Work lights: LED
12. Tile saw: Brutus
13. Nail guns (cordless and air powered): Air:Ridgid, Porter Cable, No cordless, YET! 
14. Job site compressor : Ridgid and Dewalt
15. And your favorites that I forgot: Swiss Army multi tool that's always on my belt. Fein Multimaster. Felker score and snap.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

*Roofing Tools...*

These are the tools that I LOVE! 
That I take pleasure in using in my trade. 

1. Bostitch RN46 Roofing Nailer
2. Estwing Roofing Hatchet
3. Estwing Roofing Bar
4. Mini Shingle Eater
5. Bosch Cube Radio
6. Dasco Scratch Awl
7. Stiletto Claw Bar 8oz
8. Stiletto Titan Ti 14oz Framing Hammer
9. Stanley Titan (no relation to above :laughing: )Knife
10. Occidental Pro-Framer Belt
11. Bosch PS40 Impact Driver
12. Stanley Mobile Tool Chest
13. Tajima Chalkrite Chalkline
14. Ridgid 16 Gallon Blower/Vac
15. Wiss 7" Mini Snips


----------



## bob14-0 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hitachi 10" SCMS
Makita 10" TS
Skil Mag 77
Vaughan 19 oz California Framing Hammer
Hitachi 15g Finish Nailer
Paslode Impulse Framing Gun
Kreg Jig
Purdy 2 1/2" Angled Nylon Paint Brush
Redwing Irish Setters
Milwaukee Narrow Crown Stapler
Iron Clad "Cold Worx" (best winter work glove)
1994 Ford F-150
And, after yesterday's purchase: Paslode PowerFramer Pneumatic

Bob


----------



## restorick (Apr 3, 2010)

Here's my list:

1. SCMS: Hitatchi 8.5
2. Cordless tool kits: Milwaukee - just converted from Panny - deal too good to pass up
3. Circular saw: Craftsman Pro / Skil 77 worm
4. Recip saw: Milwaukee
5. Levels: Universal (small company in Wisconsin - great levels!)
6. Table saw: 1950's vintage Delta 8"
7. Vacuum: Craftsman
8. Stands for SCMS and table saw: home-grown
9. Jigsaw: Milwaukee
10. Tool boxes/containers: Bucket Boss mostly
11. Work lights: all kinds
12. Tile saw: MK
13. Nail guns (cordless and air powered): Bostich
14. Job site compressor: Rol-Air pancake
15. And your favorites that I forgot: Router - Porter Cable
Biscuit joiner - PC
Oscillating tool - Sonicrafter​


----------



## HDQinKC (Apr 7, 2010)

1. SCMS: Ridgid 12"
2. Cordless tool kits: Ridgid
3. Circular saw: Skil Mag77 worm 
4. Recip saw: Ridgid cordless/Milwaukee corded
5. Levels: Empire/Johnson, CST transom
6. Table saw: Grizzly (shop), Ridgid (jobsite)
7. Vacuum: Ridgid (built-in blower)
8. Stands for SCMS and table saw: Ridgid XUV's
9. Jigsaw: Craftsman
10. Tool boxes/containers: Bucket Boss, Stanley, Husky
11. Work lights: Husky
12. Tile saw: Husky THD950 (awesome saw for the $)
13. Nail guns (cordless and air powered): Paslode Impulse (framer/finish), Porter Cable stapler and pin nailer
14. Job site compressor: double hotdog Ridgid, dolly-mounted with twin Thompson Air-Pac's
15. And your favorites that I forgot: Kreg pocket jig and my Gerber multi-tool.


----------

